# Just a few questions



## SamWoulfe (Sep 22, 2015)

I got a five gallon tank, and was wondering how many fish should be in there. I was thinking two because the ones i wanted to get dont grow that big. 

I have a mystery snail and ghost shrimp in there at the moment.

I was also wondering this: if i wanted to get real plants, would i put the gravel above the fertilizer or whatever its called, or would i mix it together, or what? Sorry ive never wanted live plants before.

I also use my preferred gravel that are actually tiny rocks that i found at petsmart than regular dusty gravel. It looks more neat and natural. I have a wood decoration in there as well. 

Ive taken care of tons of fish before in the past, so im not stupid on how this stuff works, this is just my first five gallon tank so i want everyone in it to be happy. Im twenty, not five.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

What type of fish do you want? I have nanos with all sorts of nano fish but it's rare to find something you can only keep in pairs....usually it's a school or just one so I'm certainly interested in what fish it is!

Planted tanks aren't as hard as you may think, at least, if you keep easy plants. Usually what we do is just have your gravel or sand, whatever you want and then you use a thing called Root Tabs; it's a dry fert that you stick into the gravel near your plants. If you're keeping plants like Java Fern and Anubias, you actually don't need these at all, it's more for when you get into Swords and carpet plants. Stem plants will appreciate them for sure (Water Wisteria, Anacharis, Cabomba, etc.) but they like liquid ferts like SeaChem Flourish Comprehensive. It isn't totally necessary but it will help if you dose 1 drop per gallon once a week ^_^

Do you know what kind of light you have? I can give you plant suggestions for your tank if you tell me what kind of lighting you're going for and if you want a biotope system or not. And yes, gravel is perfectly fine for plants, sometimes the plants may come out and float but you just stick them back in and they'll be fine


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

A five gal is great for Least Killies, Tiger Teddys, Badis Badis. All oddballs but really cool in the end.


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

How did it turn out?


----------

